# Homemade Pill Pocket Recipe



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for this!! We are spending an absurd amount on pill pockets for our big zonisamide capsules.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I need to save this!!! They have to be cheaper than the cheapie hot dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I wonder if Tiny would eat them since her mama is having such a hard time getting her to eat and take her meds?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am going to store this away in the event that I ever need Pill Pockets in my house again. I became a HUGE supporter of them when Tesia got sick. I only discovered them when she was in hospital and I saw the vet techs give her her meds that way. They were a lifesaver! But they ARE expensive (worth every penny). Having a homemade recipe is great. 

I also am hoping Barb sees this!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I used regular flour, didn't have oat flour. 
Tiny said NO WAY NO HOW. Seriously? You don't think I know there's pills in there???


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Tiny says...substitute tuna fish or salmon for the peanutbutter and maaaaybe I will eat them... ;-)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Tiny says...substitute tuna fish or salmon for the peanutbutter and maaaaybe I will eat them... ;-)


 
Or tripe!!!! lol


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If you have a Vitamix or high powered food processor, blend some chicken and cooked rice. It should stick together. use gloves to put the pills in before rolling the mixture over the pills!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> Tiny says...substitute tuna fish or salmon for the peanutbutter and maaaaybe I will eat them... ;-)


Anchovies!


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Kaukauna Cheese - Products cups

Or that instead of the peanut butter? I bet the extra sharp cheddar would be super appetizing and smelly!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It is easy to make oat flour- just take oatmeal and process in a food procesor or blender until fine ground. 

There are a few other recipes out there that call for things like chicken broth- you've got to read the label first as I bought some organic broth that had onion powder in it, which isn't good for dogs. You can use water for the liquid as well. 

I've also heard of using liverwurst and other meats. 

I just threw away a bag of Vet IQ Pill pockets- they were dry from the start and the ingredients included corn syrup and things I couldn't pronounce!


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Seconding the Vet IQ pills being dry. My mom and I each got bags and both were too dry to even use. The whole pocket crumbled as soon as you tried to clamp it closed.


----------

